# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  ارسال اس ام اس گروهی با بلوتوث

## Rasilinkof

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان
من میخوام با یه بلوتوث که به کامپیوتر وصل میشه اس ام اس و فایلهایی برای شماره تلفن هایی بفرستم ایا امکانش هست؟ایا دستورات AT برای بلوتوث هم کاربرد دارند؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید
ممنون

----------


## hkahkahka

اطلاعاتی در مورد ویروس موبایل

----------


## hkahkahka

ویروس موبایل چیست لطفا کمک بیشتری کنید

----------


## vahid_d_0101

ببینم میخواهی فقط با همون بلوتوث اس ام اس بفرستی نمیشه ولی اگر میخواهی با بلوتوثی که گوشی به اون کانکت شده اس ام اس بفرستی اره میشه یه کام توی پورت های سریال کامپیوترت درست میشه با اون میتونی دستورات at را بفرستی

----------


## Rasilinkof

> ببینم میخواهی فقط با همون بلوتوث اس ام اس بفرستی نمیشه ولی اگر میخواهی با بلوتوثی که گوشی به اون کانکت شده اس ام اس بفرستی اره میشه یه کام توی پورت های سریال کامپیوترت درست میشه با اون میتونی دستورات at را بفرستی


خیلی ممنون از توجه تون سوال من هم دقیقا همینه  که با بلوتوث میشه همچین کاری کرد؟چون میخوام با بلوتوث بفرستم

----------


## vahid_d_0101

خوب بله یه موبایل وقتی به اون بلوتوث کانکت باشه یه پورت سریال تو پورتها اضافه میشه با اون میتونی به طور معمولی همون دستورات at را استفاده کنی

----------


## Rasilinkof

من با دلفی میخوام برنامه اش رو بنویسم .باید اول با پورت سریال ارتباط برقرار کنم 
یه کامپوننت گیر اوردم جواب نمیده شما نمونه مثالی یا مطلبی که بتونه کمک کنه
 ندارین ؟خیلی بهش احتیاج دارم

----------


## vahid_d_0101

من این برنامه را به طور کامل با vb نوشتم تو بخش ویژوال بیسیک هست ولی با دلفی کار نکردم

----------

